# Maurice Smith Videos



## LAKANPOPOT (Dec 30, 2003)

Hi I was wondering if Maurice Smith Videos are good? Thanks!


----------



## Brian King (Dec 30, 2003)

I have not seen the tapes, but I have meet the man. He was very polite, gracious and a gentleman. Based on my personal opinions of the man I would be willing to bet on the quality of the tapes.
He was very professional.

See you on the mat soon
Friends
Brian King


----------



## JDenz (Dec 30, 2003)

Start with the Sperry and Rutten tapes for MMA.


----------



## LAKANPOPOT (Dec 30, 2003)

The reason I ask is because Maurice Smith is considered one of the greatest strikers. I am interested in his striking aspects mostly to improve my stand up. Thanks for the feed back.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 31, 2003)

Bas is a awsome striker as well.


----------



## Josh (Jan 1, 2004)

Yea, Vanderlei Silva is an excellent striker. Fast, and creates nice combos. Make it your own.


----------



## J-kid (Feb 28, 2004)

Josh said:
			
		

> Yea, Vanderlei Silva is an excellent striker. Fast, and creates nice combos. Make it your own.



I train with him he is a cool guy and really knows his stuff good buy.....


----------

